# Schrifttypen nicht mehr verfügbar



## Zimtgruen (12. September 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich weiß leider nicht mehr genau, wann ich das letzte mal in Photoshop das Textwerkzeug verwendet habe, ich gehe davon aus, dass es vor der Installation von OS X Mountain Lion war. Heute wollte ich es wieder benutzen und musste feststellen, dass alle Schrifttypen bis auf Myriad Pro und Apple Braille nicht mehr angezeigt werden. (Siehe Anhang)

Hattet ihr auch schon mal das Problem? Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit Photoshop zu sagen, woher es die Schriften beziehen soll?

Danke schonmal


----------



## smileyml (12. September 2012)

Welche PS Version nutzt du denn?
Evtl. liegt eine Inkompatibiltät zwischen PS und OSX 10.8 vor.


----------



## Zimtgruen (12. September 2012)

PS4, ja das will ich gleich mal testen, lad gerade die Testversion von PS6 runter


----------



## smileyml (12. September 2012)

Vielleicht hilft auch eine Neuinstallation von CS4?!

Ich vermute das in der Schriftensammlung alles in Ordnung ist?!


----------



## Zimtgruen (13. September 2012)

Also mit PS6 gehts, liegt vielleicht wirklich an einer inkompatibilität


----------

